# Bilder rechtsbündig in Bereich ausrichten ?



## msimon (23. April 2004)

Ich suche verzweifelt nach einer Möglichkeit per CSS
in Bild rechtsbündig in einem Bereich auszurichten (z.B. einem Div)

Leider komme ich zu keiner passenden Lösung.
Laut SelfHTML sollte eigentlich ein position:absolute; right:0
das Bild am Elternelement (also dem div) rechtsbündig ausrichten.
Leider wird das Bild stattdessen aber am <body> Bereich rechts-
bündig ausgerichtet.

Da muss es doch eine einfache Lösung für geben, oder ?!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. April 2004)

Ich würde sagen position : relative richtet am Parent Element aus! 

Absolute richtet zumindest *immer* am Browserrand aus.


----------



## msimon (23. April 2004)

*Mh, SelfHTML sieht das anders*

Wie gesagt, selfHTML sagt:
 "absolute= absolute Positionierung, gemessen am Rand des Elternelements"
und:
 "relative= relative Positionierung, gemessen an der Normalpostition oder Anfangsposition des Elements selbst"

Ersteres funktioniert scheinbar so nicht, letzteres brauche ich so nicht...
Dumm.


----------



## Mogler (23. April 2004)

hi

<div style="text-align: right"><img src="..."...></div>

 Mogler


----------

